# 5 gallon buckets



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

I’m seeing lots of skiffs running around with a 5 gal. bucket tied off to the polling platform. Is this the latest trend? Is it there for trash, cast net, or what? When I bring one along it just rides in the cockpit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They saw it on instagram


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Are they those fancy $40 buckets? Those are the only ones that work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishshoot said:


> Are they those fancy $40 buckets? Those are the only ones that work.


Yeti buskets


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Got one of those high dollar buckets for christmas...maybe they got em for christmas too! Mine still under the tree...yes my tree is still up.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’d be interested in the best way to tie one off to the poling platform if anyone has any input. Would be nice to do this with my stripping bucket


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Space is at a premium on skiffs and flats boats, the area at base of poling platform is wasted space.
I despise having to step over or around anything unnecessary in cockpit, it’s a safety risk.
No wet anchor line, or cast net, in dry hatch is a major plus too, cuts down on mildew. 
Eliminates need to pull wet shit out of a hatch to dry every day.
It’s a snap to rinse salty anchor lines and net off while still in bucket (make sure you’ve drilled drain holes).
Makes accessing anchor/net much easier to boot.
All and all I’d say the pros outweigh the cons of having to buy an expensive bucket.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Funny, I was actually talking about this last night. I was trying to decide where to bring a large(ish) anchor for oceanside tarpon fishing, since I rarely anchor otherwise. It was suggested that I strap a 5 gallon bucket to the platform to carry an anchor and rode, that way I don't have to find a more permanent home for something I rarely bring. I like the idea, and if one fits nicely there I will probably bring it along on any trip where I feel like I might need a decent-sized anchor.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Newman said:


> It’s a snap to rinse salty anchor lines and net off while still in bucket (make sure you’ve drilled drain holes).
> [/QUOQUOTE Dayum. Drill hoes in a $40 bucket?. You boy be too rich for me to hang wit.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

They make cheap drift socks.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Fishshoot said:


> Are they those fancy $40 buckets? Those are the only ones that work.


I gotta say, that even though the yeti buckets are superior to the Lowe's version, rtic makes the best ones. The plastic, is far more plasticy. IMHO.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a yeti bucket I keep on the inside of my salt marsh. Holds my anchor and line as I do a lot of fishing in deeper water with my kids or near docks. Bash the yeti bucket all you want it is the jam. Similar to the coolers it has the no slide feet.
Also use it to pour shrimp in for my kids to play with lol


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

jlindsley said:


> I have a yeti bucket I keep on the inside of my salt marsh. Holds my anchor and line as I do a lot of fishing in deeper water with my kids or near docks. Bash the yeti bucket all you want it is the jam. Similar to the coolers it has the no slide feet.
> Also use it to pour shrimp in for my kids to play with lol


I don't think that anyone bashed the yeti bucket. I maintain, that the rtic version is at least 10 times better. 😁


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I think its a great storage bin for anything you don't want in hatch or your floor, muddy anchor, trash, a pile of cut mullet, It can even make for a toilet when that breakfast burrito you bought at the gas station does not pan out. 
The higher end buckets weigh more so they don't want to blow out as easily of boat, but then you are the guy with the $40 bucket. Or do we need a carbon fiber bucket for our $80,000 skiff?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Greg Allison said:


> I think its a great storage bin for anything you don't want in hatch or your floor, muddy anchor, trash, a pile of cut mullet, It can even make for a toilet when that breakfast burrito you bought at the gas station does not pan out.
> The higher end buckets weigh more so they don't want to blow out as easily of boat, but then you are the guy with the $40 bucket. Or do we need a carbon fiber bucket for our $80,000 skiff?


Those Wawa breakfast burritos are better than Ex-lax!


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Greg Allison said:


> I think its a great storage bin for anything you don't want in hatch or your floor, muddy anchor, trash, a pile of cut mullet, It can even make for a toilet when that breakfast burrito you bought at the gas station does not pan out.
> The higher end buckets weigh more so they don't want to blow out as easily of boat, but then you are the guy with the $40 bucket. Or do we need a carbon fiber bucket for our $80,000 skiff?


Carbon fiber!? I'm getting one. I'll strap it to my kayak and fit right in with the cool kids.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Greg Allison said:


> I think its a great storage bin for anything you don't want in hatch or your floor, muddy anchor, trash, a pile of cut mullet, It can even make for a toilet when that breakfast burrito you bought at the gas station does not pan out.
> The higher end buckets weigh more so they don't want to blow out as easily of boat, but then you are the guy with the $40 bucket. Or do we need a carbon fiber bucket for our $80,000 skiff?


What kind of savage is pooping in a bucket?

Do what the civilized folk do and and go for the ol' "aqua deuce"- strip down, jump in the water, point your ass downstream, and let 'er rip. Mother Nature is your bidet. It's a tremendously liberating experience.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What kind of savage is pooping in a bucket?
> 
> Do what the civilized folk do and and go for the ol' "aqua deuce"- strip down, jump in the water, point your ass downstream, and let 'er rip. Mother Nature is your bidet. It's a tremendously liberating experience.


Progressive movement?


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Fishshoot said:


> Are they those fancy $40 buckets? Those are the only ones that work.


All I see are the fancy ones. What else would you put on an $70,000 skiff.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

topnative2 said:


> Progressive movement?


I think hes from South Florida


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

should be a free gift w/ a Chittum or HB.......................

Does this mean I Can't tie my cheap 5gal to my pompanette seat mount?


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I saw a pic of poling platforms now coming with a bucket holding bracket already welded on. I think it's a pretty good idea, I see no downside to having a dedicated bucket spot, just more storage.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Str8-Six said:


> I’d be interested in the best way to tie one off to the poling platform if anyone has any input. Would be nice to do this with my stripping bucket


Nylon Kennedy cooler tie down strap is what I use


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

30 to 80 k for a skiff, what's 40 for a bucket?can't wait to see all the heels bays and chittums with igloo coolers and orange **** depot bucket!like that's going to happen. But seriously it makes a good live well strapped back there for bringing shrimp for wife and occasional guest who you don't want continually casting lures .


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What kind of savage is pooping in a bucket?
> 
> Do what the civilized folk do and and go for the ol' "aqua deuce"- strip down, jump in the water, point your ass downstream, and let 'er rip. Mother Nature is your bidet. It's a tremendously liberating experience.


If you see a guy wearing a poncho when it isn't raining, sitting in the middle of a skiff, I would not approach, fish anywhere around him, or ask to borrow his bucket.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

cal1320 said:


> If you see a guy wearing a poncho when it isn't raining, sitting in the middle of a skiff, I would not approach, fish anywhere around him, or ask to borrow his bucket.


LMAO!


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

topnative2 said:


> should be a free gift w/ a Chittum or HB.......................
> 
> Does this mean I Can't tie my cheap 5gal to my pompanette seat mount?


Home Depot buckets turn white in the sun, then you can sharpie yeti on it. That bucket will be the best bucket you've ever owned.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

jeez..


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sometimes nature calls


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Fly line


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not a bad bucket for $20 with soft rope handle includes free shipping.













https://www.amazon.com/Shurhold-2451-Gallon-Bucket-Handle/dp/B014VW6TY8/ref=pd_sbs_1?pd_rd_w=Y6tFs&pf_rd_p=5e0f7f8d-f321-4a3e-bdac-3142fcd848d7&pf_rd_r=RG9EJQVMHMQ0PW0974KV&pd_rd_r=1f8fcec8-5957-47be-9247-e15877d51c08&pd_rd_wg=oosu8&pd_rd_i=B014VW6TY8&th=1


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

The yeti bucket is for the poor. 

The HUCK bucket is a real man's bucket, and sure to assert your bucket dominance over those cheap yeti garbage owning peasants. 

Buckets | HUCK Bucket


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

I love the yeti buckets, use them for all sorts from boat storage, bait, yard work to mixing concrete (although the inside of that one is pretty messed up now)


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

TravHale said:


> The yeti bucket is for the poor.
> 
> The HUCK bucket is a real man's bucket, and sure to assert your bucket dominance over those cheap yeti garbage owning peasants.
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT! $120.
I felt bad about spending $30 for a Yeti.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

TravHale said:


> The yeti bucket is for the poor.
> 
> The HUCK bucket is a real man's bucket, and sure to assert your bucket dominance over those cheap yeti garbage owning peasants.
> 
> ...


That bucket is the $h!+!!!!!


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

TravHale said:


> The yeti bucket is for the poor.
> 
> The HUCK bucket is a real man's bucket, and sure to assert your bucket dominance over those cheap yeti garbage owning peasants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Those Hucks have a built-n bidet?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I take a clean 5 gallon bucket and cut a 2” foam circle that fits in the bottom then slide another one in and pour in 2 part foam to fill the gap and then trim the top off the inner bucket. Boom


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Sometimes I bring a 5 gallon bucket I cut down a little to fit inside my biggest hatch. Great place for misc crap.
Glad to see people get as worked up over ridiculously expensive buckets as they do skiffs😅. For real though, once your riding around in a top tier skiff, it's going to be tough putting anything but the best inside it.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Greg Allison said:


> Those Hucks have a built-n bidet?


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!love that warm feeling


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought those grab bars were for holding one's position on a rough day...Hmmmmm


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What kind of savage is pooping in a bucket?
> 
> Do what the civilized folk do and and go for the ol' "aqua deuce"- strip down, jump in the water, point your ass downstream, and let 'er rip. Mother Nature is your bidet. It's a tremendously liberating experience.


Yup,
I did that one day at Peanut Island in WPB. Thought I was going to release a plume with out solids. Was having that kind of day.

Turned out to my suprise I released 2 sixes and a 4. All floaters drifting down the island with the swift tide where everyone was swimming.

Reminded me of "Jaws" the movie. People screaming, pointing, grabbing their kids, running out of the water.

OPPPS ! - Not one of my prouder family days.
Surprising enough the old lady witnessed the whole thing and is still with me.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

x13 — Xplor Boatworks 

These guys actually have a patent (P) on the bucket holder for the platform. I actually think it's a cool design, but I'm sure someone will bitch about it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since I started working on big boats -where a mop and a bucket were my first tools... this thread is very refreshing -despite the subject matter. I can remember trying to keep customers on board when they were so seasick -they'd have paid to go in so I can guess it's a matter of perspective... To this day, though, the only bucket on my skiff is a painters bucket with an extra wide mouth that stores two nets and my wading shoes... It's served many purposes in its years - and when the plastic finally goes to plastic heaven - I'll be looking for another...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

cheapy 5gal velcro-ed to a seat pedestal filled w/ H2O to wash glasses off and toss lures in for a rinse saves time at the end of the day


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

store my anchor system in a cat litter box, basically a rectangular box with 6" sides. line doesn't get tangled and it doesn't tip. Can be stored in cockpit or front hatch.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeti bucket owners aren't even allowed to walk down the street in the neighborhood of battle wagon bucket owners.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Whoa that reef scope from battle wagon bucket looks handy.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

This thread has been entertaining.

I like what Xplorer did with that bracket but not sure how you could patent that.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Ammo boxes hold my anchors. 
Each appropriately sized for the anchor.

I do occasionally have a bucket on board but it has a plexiglass bottom so my daughter and I can see the mermaids. 
We put our faces in there... never our feces.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

FYI. A standard plastic bucket with weight in it will scar a ring in the gel coat. Yup it happened.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I do not have a 5gal bucket in my new skiff, but it was only $49k.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

JIMMYZ750 said:


> Got one of those high dollar buckets for christmas...maybe they got em for christmas too! Mine still under the tree...yes my tree is still up.


 I love Christmas


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

loganlogan said:


> I gotta say, that even though the yeti buckets are superior to the Lowe's version, rtic makes the best ones. The plastic, is far more plasticy. IMHO.


Where can these alleged Rtic buckets be found? I’ve searched all over to no avail.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Flats Raider said:


> Where can these alleged Rtic buckets be found? I’ve searched all over to no avail.


They must have sold out, since they were so awesome.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone try out the YETI disposable plates yet? 20 pack for $50 at Family dollar.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Capnredfish said:


> Anyone try out the YETI disposable plates yet? 20 pack for $50 at Family dollar.
> View attachment 168903


Oh my God!! I didn't know they made those. I'll go there after work today. That's a fair price too.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I do not have a 5gal bucket in my new skiff, but it was only $49k.


That’s a fine candidate for a Yeti bucket. I’d say get the Huck, but you didn’t buy a Chittum.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

LtShinysides said:


> Sometimes I bring a 5 gallon bucket I cut down a little to fit inside my biggest hatch. Great place for misc crap.
> Glad to see people get as worked up over ridiculously expensive buckets as they do skiffs😅. For real though, once your riding around in a top tier skiff, it's going to be tough putting anything but the best inside it.


Just buy a 3 gallon bucket thats what I use. Same opening at the top I have one of screw on lids on mine.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I've been carrying around a 4 gallon paint bucket which fits in my aft compartment for about 15 years in my cc. It does do it all- carries live bait with an aerator, tools, has a 2nd anchor in it have a toilet seat for it you name it. I own a commercial painting company so all the buckets any size I need. Buy one of those things- I don't get it- just put a bunch of decals on a paint bucket if you need to be a big shot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I never thought I’d see this many replies about a bucket.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

not again! said:


> i guess i better ditch the 5 dollar milk crate and spring for a 40 dollar bucket after reading this. to be honest, i have done the aqua deuce before with less than stellar results. *the water is too deep and i get hit in the neck by a floater*, and then trying to wipe with wet toilet paper is like herding cats.


I almost soiled myself at work reading this one


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Four-page bucket discussion....this website is a treasure!👍🏻


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not again! said:


> i guess i better ditch the 5 dollar milk crate and spring for a 40 dollar bucket after reading this. to be honest, i have done the aqua deuce before with less than stellar results. the water is too deep and i get hit in the neck by a floater, and then trying to wipe with wet toilet paper is like herding cats.


Dude, I’m crying laughing af this post because it reminds me of a few incidents over the years... A buddy of mine was wading and decided to squat down in the water and release one and he hopped in the boat and his deuce fell out of his shirt after it floated up in there. The thud and us looking down and realizing what just happened and us all running to opposite ends of the boat...

Another time we were wading and I was about 200 yards down current from him and I kept hearing him giggling and laughing and couldn’t figure out what the hell was going on with him and a few seconds later I feel something hit my bare leg and when I realized it was a turd I just about lost it. He had been watching it float towards me and could not contain his exctitement as it slowly made it’s way up to my leg. He erupted in laughter, I was not amused but had to commend him for accuracy.

Another time the same dude let one go and I was walking up to hop in the boat and there was a brown zig zag on the side of the hull as the wave action carried it down the side of the boat.

He no longer wadefishes with me...And that is how you end a bucket thread...


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dude, I’m crying laughing af this post because it reminds me of a few incidents over the years... A buddy of mine was wading and decided to squat down in the water and release one and he hopped in the boat and his deuce fell out of his shirt after it floated up in there. The thud and us looking down and realizing what just happened and us all running to opposite ends of the boat...
> 
> Another time we were wading and I was about 200 yards down current from him and I kept hearing him giggling and laughing and couldn’t figure out what the hell was going on with him and a few seconds later I feel something hit my bare leg and when I realized it was a turd I just about lost it. He had been watching it float towards me and could not contain his exctitement as it slowly made it’s way up to my leg. He erupted in laughter, I was not amused but had to commend him for accuracy.
> 
> ...


Lol this has been very entertaining


----------



## flfishpace (Aug 12, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dude, I’m crying laughing af this post because it reminds me of a few incidents over the years... A buddy of mine was wading and decided to squat down in the water and release one and he hopped in the boat and his deuce fell out of his shirt after it floated up in there. The thud and us looking down and realizing what just happened and us all running to opposite ends of the boat...
> 
> Another time we were wading and I was about 200 yards down current from him and I kept hearing him giggling and laughing and couldn’t figure out what the hell was going on with him and a few seconds later I feel something hit my bare leg and when I realized it was a turd I just about lost it. He had been watching it float towards me and could not contain his exctitement as it slowly made it’s way up to my leg. He erupted in laughter, I was not amused but had to commend him for accuracy.
> 
> ...


I'll add one. Not quite as funny but still made me laugh. The other day, me and my friend were poling through some mangroves west of Black Point. He says he has to drop a deuce so I look the other way standing on the back of the boat with my pole. He jumps in and the bugs just attack the crap out of his face. I'm laughing my head off as he complains and I decided to start poling the boat backwards away from him. He caught the boat but it was overall a hilarious experience.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

No wonder the coastal water quality is declining with all these turd tales. 









Harvesting Oysters


Hey everyone, I did a video on harvesting oysters. This was my first time doing it.




www.microskiff.com


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

This site just going in the crapper,again.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

PeteS said:


> I almost soiled myself at work reading this one





Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never thought I’d see this many replies about a bucket.


I never realized when I started this thread.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Dude, I’m crying laughing af this post because it reminds me of a few incidents over the years... A buddy of mine was wading and decided to squat down in the water and release one and he hopped in the boat and his deuce fell out of his shirt after it floated up in there. The thud and us looking down and realizing what just happened and us all running to opposite ends of the boat...
> 
> Another time we were wading and I was about 200 yards down current from him and I kept hearing him giggling and laughing and couldn’t figure out what the hell was going on with him and a few seconds later I feel something hit my bare leg and when I realized it was a turd I just about lost it. He had been watching it float towards me and could not contain his exctitement as it slowly made it’s way up to my leg. He erupted in laughter, I was not amused but had to commend him for accuracy.
> 
> ...


The Indian name we bestowed on my neighbor and fishing partner is “shits in a bucket”


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scott said:


> The Indian name we bestowed on my neighbor and fishing partner is “shits in a bucket”


I am 1/4 offended at your Indian joke...


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Best. Thread. Ever. As I sit here and laugh til I cry, my wife is looking at me like I’m nuts. “Guy humor, baby”. We are forever 12 years old.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Indoman said:


> Best. Thread. Ever. As I sit here and laugh til I cry, my wife is looking at me like I’m nuts. “Guy humor, baby”. We are forever 12 years old.


Now someone needs to start a Farting thread.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've always used my bucket for cast net and anchor. I bungee it to the hand hold next to my console. Also have a roll of TO in my yellow bag under the seat


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Sometimes you cannot take an aqua dump. In the LA marsh you will sink up to your knees in mud most places and the bugs will bite your taint if you try and lean over and go in the grass. I actually bought a yeti bucket because I took a duecer in a paint bucket while sitting on it on the skiff and the plastic on fiberglass has no traction....I shifted weight, bucket slipped out from under me and you get the picture. At least the stupid yeti bucket won’t slide and it’s easier than straddling the engine with your pants down and going cause you gotta use both hands to hold on off the platform so you can’t aim your pee stream which ends up on your pants...ask me how I know. So, count me in for a $40 bucket cause that’s what I take a dump in out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I wonder if huck will come out with a brown bucket with a $40 sticker that says "shit only"


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Y'all motherfuckers are nasty. Skip the middle man and turd over the side like a gentleman. Don't swish your bucket around in the water and then expect your bow hog to spend all day with a streaked up plastic shit bucket bungeed to the front platform.


----------



## Imagunkholer (Feb 28, 2021)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What kind of savage is pooping in a bucket?
> 
> Do what the civilized folk do and and go for the ol' "aqua deuce"- strip down, jump in the water, point your ass downstream, and let 'er rip. Mother Nature is your bidet. It's a tremendously liberating experience.


I have been engaging in what I call the fine art of the water dump for years now and have yet to convince the rest of my family to give it a try. It appears they would rather sit in the boat and suffer and then make me suffer by complaining that they want to leave the fishing grounds to go find facilities. Hate to sound sexist but the ladies are the most resistant to the concept. One asked me where I got the idea and I told her a dolphin suggested it.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

I am glad my simple joke devolved this thread so swiftly.

Also I think @KimmerIII might secretly work for Yeti, because that story makes those buckets now worth $40.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I've always called them "stink rays"


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Since I started working on big boats -where a mop and a bucket were my first tools... this thread is very refreshing -despite the subject matter. I can remember trying to keep customers on board when they were so seasick -they'd have paid to go in so I can guess it's a matter of perspective... To this day, though, the only bucket on my skiff is a painters bucket with an extra wide mouth that stores two nets and my wading shoes... It's served many purposes in its years - and when the plastic finally goes to plastic heaven - I'll be looking for another...


That bucket won't go to "plastic heaven" in our lifetime!


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never thought I’d see this many replies about a bucket.


Bucket envy?


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Permit.Me said:


> That bucket won't go to "plastic heaven" in our lifetime!


Maybe not heaven, but it will get brittle and crack. My family had an offshore commercial fishing business when I was younger, and buckets left on deck and in the sun didn't last very long.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Permit.Me said:


> Bucket envy?


Nah, I get clean white 5 gallon buckets by the truck load any time I want from a local company that does lots of business with us. I make a phone call and there will be however many cleaned out buckets for me to load in my truck wherever I ask. When they crack I recycle and get another one out of the stack.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Y'all motherfuckers are nasty. Skip the middle man and turd over the side like a gentleman. Don't swish your bucket around in the water and then expect your bow hog to spend all day with a streaked up plastic shit bucket bungeed to the front platform.


No shit.  

Walkable gunnels make it so easy.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What better way to tell people "Hey, take me serious; I am a real tarpon fisherman." 
Definitely the latest trend in fly fishing skiffs. At first, I thought it was ridiculous. But now I think damn, that might be a handy place to keep my bucket afterall. I usually have my Yeti bucket bouncing around the cockpit, I use it for trash, with the Thrashcan lid. I like it better than just designating a hatch compartment as the "trash can". Typically because I hose down the boat and then remember to grab the trash out, them I am soaked from reaching over to grab the trash. I absolutely despise using stripping buckets, so those always ended up being my trash can on the boat, but much taller than necessary for a trash can. So the Yeti Bucket just worked out great. Far easier to just grab the bucket and dump all the trash out into the waste bucket. Don't have to fish out the bobbing trash from inside the Yeti Cooler.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

_Certified_ 5 gallon buckets. Much better than Yeti. 🥇


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I do like my tractor supply bucket but I can't see a need to further clutter up my skiff with one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hawkeye said:


> _Certified_ 5 gallon buckets. Much better than Yeti. 🥇


Bonified!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Greg Allison said:


> I am glad my simple joke devolved this thread so swiftly.
> 
> Also I think @KimmerIII might secretly work for Yeti, because that story makes those buckets now worth $40.


Ha nope. Just an unfortunate incident and the whole non-slip thing really resonated with me. Maybe they should advertise it that way....instead of talking about how great their bucket is, just say "wouldnt you pay $40 to take a shit and not slip off the bucket?


----------



## Vadmz71 (Sep 19, 2020)

I just like my overpriced do it all F**kit Bucket


----------



## flashsmith (Feb 28, 2021)

I have two hamburger pickle buckets. One on each side of my Cayo 18. Having two makes you way cooler..


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What kind of savage is pooping in a bucket?
> 
> Do what the civilized folk do and and go for the ol' "aqua deuce"- strip down, jump in the water, point your ass downstream, and let 'er rip. Mother Nature is your bidet. It's a tremendously liberating experience.


You may want to mark that spot on your gps and give that area a few days to recoup from the burrito passing.


----------



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> Y'all motherfuckers are nasty. Skip the middle man and turd over the side like a gentleman. Don't swish your bucket around in the water and then expect your bow hog to spend all day with a streaked up plastic shit bucket bungeed to the front platform.


Thank you! Finally someone with some common sense! You just have to make sure to keep her in gear and turn a little bit to the side you are dropping off of. When you are done, you can get a fresh rinse and you are good to go. It's a patented technique I've used for years. The locals call it the "Biscayne Bidet."


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Zika said:


> No wonder the coastal water quality is declining with all these turd tales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fish food not turds


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

This conversation has really taken a weird/disturbing/entertaining turn. There's a few guys here I would absolutely NOT want on my boat. 🤣. Savages man!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Vadmz71 said:


> View attachment 169019
> 
> I just like my overpriced do it all F**kit Bucket


Better be careful or you will be censored by the Zuckerskiff admins over that childish logo. Ask me how I know!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Fire House subs sells buckets with a snapping gasket lid for a whopping $3. Glue on a foam pad and you have a nice seat as well.

I will admit I have a Yeti bucket - yep, found it while driving down the freeway.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> They make cheap drift socks.


That’s exactly what I thought. Probably works better, but definitely more effort to get in...


----------



## Spooled Reels (Apr 16, 2016)

jlindsley said:


> I have a yeti bucket I keep on the inside of my salt marsh. Holds my anchor and line as I do a lot of fishing in deeper water with my kids or near docks. Bash the yeti bucket all you want it is the jam. Similar to the coolers it has the no slide feet.
> Also use it to pour shrimp in for my kids to play with lol


This is the way!


----------



## jay redfisher (Feb 8, 2021)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What kind of savage is pooping in a bucket?
> 
> Do what the civilized folk do and and go for the ol' "aqua deuce"- strip down, jump in the water, point your ass downstream, and let 'er rip. Mother Nature is your bidet. It's a tremendously liberating experience.


Do NOT try that in Flamingo, particularly off East cape!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

jay redfisher said:


> Do NOT try that in Flamingo, particularly off East cape!


Too sharky?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Gators and crocs would be my guess.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Scott said:


> I’m seeing lots of skiffs running around with a 5 gal. bucket tied off to the polling platform. Is this the latest trend? Is it there for trash, cast net, or what? When I bring one along it just rides in the cockpit.


Mine is there for trash, all hooks, lures, bumpers etc. used...does not interfere with anything as it would on the deck..going to change to a smaller bucket...


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Putting this thread on my bucket list.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Square buckets fit perfectly in a corner.










And for dry storage.


*Leaktite Black 3 and 5 gal. Plastic Screw Bucket Lid *


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't forget if ya get a bucket it has to be RTD certified...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

This thread contains more information than i really needed to know....


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

eightwt said:


> This thread contains more information than i really needed to know....


Bucket & chuck it!


----------



## BrokenRecord (Feb 21, 2021)

All the cool kids use three and a half gallons.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

BrokenRecord said:


> View attachment 169187
> 
> All the cool kids use three and a half gallons.


 I like how you mounted it within reach of the cup holders.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

BrokenRecord said:


> View attachment 169187
> 
> All the cool kids use three and a half gallons.


This really useless thread just turned to crap!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

BrokenRecord said:


> View attachment 169187
> 
> All the cool kids use three and a half gallons.


I’d fill that up after a Friday night of fun.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Never have to worry about where to put the bucket again.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Imagunkholer said:


> I have been engaging in what I call the fine art of the water dump for years now and have yet to convince the rest of my family to give it a try. It appears they would rather sit in the boat and suffer and then make me suffer by complaining that they want to leave the fishing grounds to go find facilities. Hate to sound sexist but the ladies are the most resistant to the concept. One asked me where I got the idea and I told her a dolphin suggested it.


I'll use the bucket. water here is usually between 28-50F and even 50F is cold mid summer.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

BrokenRecord said:


> View attachment 169187
> 
> All the cool kids use three and a half gallons.


Where did you get those cup holders?


----------



## BrokenRecord (Feb 21, 2021)

Pro wader said:


> Where did you get those cup holders?


Robocup:



https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B0065MYZGW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_F3BTN0VKN8PKRQJF8D11


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> This really useless thread just turned to crap!


One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

BrokenRecord said:


> Robocup:
> 
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B0065MYZGW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_F3BTN0VKN8PKRQJF8D11


How do they hold in rough chop?
Thanks


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

This thread has encouraged me to buy a new yeti bucket in every color,no shit,probably going to buy coolers to match !


----------



## BrokenRecord (Feb 21, 2021)

Pro wader said:


> How do they hold in rough chop?
> Thanks


Fine, heavy spring loaded and you can use included velcro straps for extra measure of security. I have had them break while removing after leaving them out in the sun year around for a couple years.


----------

